# Problem finding the right size vinyl for my cutter



## gooch93 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi

Hope this is ok to ask. I'm new to designing tshirts. 

I have bought a 28" vinyl cutter which takes vinyl up to 630mm in size. 

Does anyone know where I can get 630mm vinyl roughly 10mtrs long? 

I'm struggling to find anyone on the internet. 

Any suggestions would be very helpful. 

Thank you very much. 

Danielle


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

I think you will find most folks use various widths of vinyl depending on the job.

The 630 mm sounds like the max width it will cut. The rollers should allow you to cut from 2 or 3 inches wide up to the 630 mm max.

I normally use 15" or 20" wide materials depending on the manufacturer and design. It's also not uncommon to use 3" or 4" wide scraps for names, etc.

We buy various lengths from 1yard to 25 yard rolls depending on the color and/or job.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You can ask your vendor to cut down bigger sizes


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

The 630 mm is a 24" vinyl size. This should be very common.
Your blade will not travel from end to end. You lose about 3-4" on the left with the size of the carriage.
You should never place vinyl against either inside end of the cutter. The vinyl walks a little left / right. If you get it running very true to the cutter it will wobble ±1 mm left to right. The vinyl should be placed perhaps an inch or so from each side leaving clearance.


----------



## wonkylogoltd (Apr 18, 2012)

Buy 50cm wide rolls of vinyl, this is what everyone does and is very cost effective, when you design your logos keep them 220mm on there shortest side so you can cut out 2 next to each other without waisting vinyl. Doing this you will get a minimum of 6 shirts off a metre, this should be very cost effective.


----------

